# chemical pregnancy



## jo66 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry to ask what might be a silly question, but can someone explain exactly what a chemical pregnancy is?

Thanks


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

no idea.... i thought i was looking at my own post then as me and dp are jo and steve... lol
i would assume a chemical pregnancy is a pregnancy which has been created by fertility drugs im not sure about that tho 
jo


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Jo66,

A chemical pregnancy is one that shows up as a positive pregnancy test but is usually weak and doesn't usually last.

Wishing all the best.

Warmest regards,


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, it is when you get a positive preg test (there has been conception) but there is never any ultrasound evidence of a pregnancy.
The pregnancy test therefore reverts to negative
Hope this helps
Plink


----------

